# S&w 638



## Backlighting (Jul 2, 2012)

Got one a couple of months ago. Great carry gun...lightweight & easily concealed, with reasonable power.
I've been practicing & getting better at firing it at a 5 yard target. Looks like it will be my primary carry.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice! I bought a 637 a few years ago, but still don't carry or shoot it too often (I'm kinda stuck on my Glock 26).

And if you were sporting that "spec 5" patch in your avatar you're showing your age (I had one just like it)


----------



## Backlighting (Jul 2, 2012)

SteamboatWillie said:


> Nice! I bought a 637 a few years ago, but still don't carry or shoot it too often (I'm kinda stuck on my Glock 26).
> 
> And if you were sporting that "spec 5" patch in your avatar you're showing your age (I had one just like it)


Nothing wrong with the G26...I have a G22.
Yeah, the SP5 rank was eliminated in the 80's I believe. Got that rank after just 18 months in the Army. I'm older and uglier now...so is everyone else lol.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I've got a suggestion for you:
Don't carry that pistol for personal protection until you have practiced enough to be able to make reliable center hits at 15 yards.

When you have become proficient at five yards, move the target back to seven or eight yards and start again.
When you've become good at that distance, move it back to 10 yards and begin all over again.
Then try your skill at 15 yards.

If you can hit reliably and accurately at 15 yards, useful hits at real-life defense distances will be easy and almost automatic.
And the less you have to think about your shooting, in a gunfight, the more you can put your mind to moving, finding cover, and looking for other threats.


----------



## Backlighting (Jul 2, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I've got a suggestion for you:
> Don't carry that pistol for personal protection until you have practiced enough to be able to make reliable center hits at 15 yards.
> 
> When you have become proficient at five yards, move the target back to seven or eight yards and start again.
> ...


You are correct Steve..& that is my plan.


----------

